# Local Church Bible Publisher's Wide Margin Notetaker KJV vs Cambridge Concord Wide



## MTHall720 (Mar 5, 2014)

I am trying to decide between the LCBP's Wide Margin KJV Note takers bible and the Cambridge Wide Margin Concord. Looking for something with room to write and very little, if any, cross references.
Does anyone own or has seen both of these?
The LCBP has great reviews on you tube and other places as well, and definitely fits my budget a lot better. 
Thanks for any thoughts on this.


----------



## JimmyH (Mar 5, 2014)

The older Cambridge wide margins didn't have a wide margin in the center on either side of the gutter. I believe they were smaller in overall size than the current production. I have a Cambridge WM in the NASB translation and like the overall size, the width of the margins, and the 8 point type very much. The margins on either side of the gutter are wide enough to be of use, unlike the older printings. I'm not familiar with the other edition you asked about so no comment on that.


----------



## Tyrese (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm only familiar with these two:

Cambridge KJV Concord Wide-Margin Black Goatskin [9780521536981;FREE Shipping] - $194.39 : EvangelicalBible.com

Allan Oxford Clarendon Wide Margin Black Italian Calfskin [Allan-Oxford 7WM- Free Shipping] - $179.00 : EvangelicalBible.com


----------



## MTHall720 (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks very much for the input on this. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 5, 2014)

I have a LCP Authorized version that I got some three years ago. At that time, it was not advertised as being wide margin, but it was.

Mine is leather bound, and has held up very well. Soft and supple to the touch, easy to read. Looking at their website, I can't identify it there now. Mine is 8.9 inches tall on the cover, and 13.8 inches wide when open. Quickly looking at their specs, I don't see those measurements.

I remember it cost around $50.

Some photos of what I have.

Notes in pencil:







Flexible:







Nice to hold:






By the way, I am fairly hard on Bibles. This one has been packed around in briefcases with various other office tools and implements, but still is nice and solid.


----------



## MTHall720 (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks for including the pictures too. Do you think the bleed through would not be too bad if using a pen for notes? I use Sigma Micron pens usually.


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 6, 2014)

I just dug out a Micron pen and wrote my name on the title page. No bleed through, but you can see the writing from the other side. 

I use mechanical pencil and often erase and rewrite in mine. At least the pages seem to hold up to that kind of abuse.


----------

